# Navajo Reservoir Spring Operations - San Juan River



## CWorthy (Jun 22, 2005)

Thank you for the information, Susan. I was wondering whether the meeting on April 5 shed any light on the release plans? I have a May 8 launch on the San Juan and we are wondering whether we'll need our smaller boats, or, can we bring the big boats? We are launching at Sand Island and taking out at Clay Hills. Any updates are greatly appreciated!

Thank you!


----------



## sjnovak3 (Jun 17, 2004)

Bring the big boats 

Susan


----------



## CWorthy (Jun 22, 2005)

That's great news! Thank you


----------

